

How to Sell an Idea - donna
http://www.bnet.com/2403-13068_23-52953.html?promo=713&tag=nl.e713

======
adrianwaj
I like the notion of "never worry about someone stealing your 'original' idea.
If it is truly 'original' you will have to ram it down their throat."

Sharing a vision can be hard and daunting work. Sometimes I've had people
knock down my ideas, when in fact the knockbacks come from positions of
arrogance. Good ideas and the people who express them can be threatening to
insecure managers.

------
rms
That is the spiffiest design I have seen on the net in a while. It's almost
too much but not quite.

